# Tri-State area



## danalto

Hi, WR! Da *Ringer*: B. sta parlando al suo autista. La tri-State area (qui siamo a New York) si sa cos'è, ma come tradurlo? Letteralmente non si capirebbe... e suonerebbe maluccio...

Bridget: What about this address? Have you ever driven me there?
Solomon: Not that I can remember. Uh, what’s the zip code? I can reroute us if you like.
Bridget: I don't know it.
Solomon: Well, you know, there’s probably about a thousand Main Streets in the Tri-State area.


BRIDGET    E questo indirizzo? Mi ha mai portato lì?
SOLOMON    Non che io ricordi. Ah, qual è il codice postale? Posso fare una deviazione se vuole.
BRIDGET    Non lo so.
SOLOMON    Bé, ci sono circa un migliaio di Main Street nella zona  .


----------



## Lorena1970

Nel distretto (di NYC)


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi dan - that's my zona!  what about the metropolitan area?  does that work in Italian?


----------



## rrose17

Ciao, Dani, everything sooner or later can be found on Wiki... See this. It's just a way to refer to the greater New York City area.


----------



## Teerex51

Ci può entrare: _nei tre stati confinanti / negli stati limitrofi? (Vedo che ti sei creata un po' di margine a inizio frase _)


----------



## Lorena1970

joanvillafane said:


> what about the metropolitan area?



 Anche! "Nell'area metropolitana"


----------



## Benzene

Ciao Dan!

"...nella zona dei tre confini."???

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## danalto

@Ron: yep, I know it's that "area" but... 

*Area metropolitana* mi sembra ottimo! T-Rex che ne dici, tu? _(non vi fate condizionare troppo dalle mie paranoie di dialoghista!!!)_


----------



## Teerex51

Mi pare molto buono, Dan. _Run with it! _


----------



## danalto

Teerex51 said:


> Mi pare molto buono, Dan. _Run with it! _


Grazie grazie!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

rrose17 said:


> Ciao, Dani, everything sooner or later can be found on Wiki... See this. It's just a way to refer to the greater New York City area.


 Keep in mind it is over 30 thousand square km and includes 12 cities in three states. To tell you the truth, when I was in Danbury, CT I was not aware of being in the greater NYC metropolitan area. If we were talking about Rome we would be including Orbetello, Pescara and Aprilia and Latina. That's how big the area is.


----------



## MR1492

And there are several places which use the term "tri-state area."  Where I grew up near Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, the tri-state area referred to Western Pennsylvania, Eastern Ohio, and Northern West Virginia.  

We Americans seem to love grouping things with a nickname.  In northern Illinois and Iowa we have the Quad Cities (Rock Island, Moline, Bettendorf, and Davenport), the Twin Cities (Minneapolis and St. Paul), and many others.

I wonder if Italians have a similar penchant for area nicknames?

Phil


----------



## danalto

AlabamaBoy said:


> Keep in mind it is over 30 thousand square km and includes 12 cities in three states. To tell you the truth, when I was in Danbury, CT I was not aware of being in the greater NYC metropolitan area. If we were talking about Rome we would be including Orbetello, Pescara and Aprilia and Latina. That's how big the area is.


Thank you, Bill 



MR1492 said:


> And there are several places which use the term "tri-state area."  Where I grew up near Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, the tri-state area referred to Western Pennsylvania, Eastern Ohio, and Northern West Virginia.
> 
> We Americans seem to love grouping things with a nickname.  In northern Illinois and Iowa we have the Quad Cities (Rock Island, Moline, Bettendorf, and Davenport), the Twin Cities (Minneapolis and St. Paul), and many others.
> 
> I wonder if Italians have a similar penchant for area nicknames?
> 
> Phil


I don't think so...


----------



## Gianfry

Ci saranno un migliaio di Main Street fra New York e dintorni.


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Ci saranno un migliaio di Main Street fra New York e dintorni.


Mi piace, ma... FRA?


----------



## Gianfry

danalto said:


> Mi piace, ma... FRA?



Non ti piace Fra? Preferisci Tra? ;-)

EDIT: Dai, scherzo... Forse non ti convince dal punto di vista grammaticale/linguistico? A me sembra piuttosto diffuso. Comunque, se preferisci, puoi sostituirlo con un semplice "a". Ma a me "fra" piace di più 

EDIT 2: "fra/tra roma e dintorni" mi ritorna 33.000 occorrenze.


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Non ti piace Fra? Preferisci Tra? ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Dai, scherzo... Forse non ti convince dal punto di vista grammaticale/linguistico? A me sembra piuttosto diffuso. Comunque, se preferisci, puoi sostituirlo con un semplice "a". Ma a me "fra" piace di più
> 
> EDIT 2: "fra/tra roma e dintorni" mi ritorna 33.000 occorrenze.


No, non mi convince il significato... ora ci ragiono su


----------



## Blackman

Cosa non va in _ci saranno un migliaio di main street a New York/nell'area di New York?_


----------



## Matrap

Ciao B.

Beh se diciamo solo a New York, come abbiamo visto, è un concetto un po' troppo restrittivo ; a mio avviso "nell'area (metropolitana) di N.Y. è meglio.


----------



## Blackman

Ciao M.,

mi rendo conto, ma il messaggio è per noi italiani, che non facciamo una grande differenza. Nel doppiaggio poi, se sei troppo preciso, rischi di far perdere allo spettatore quel millisecondo che gli fa saltare la battuta successiva.


Matrap said:


> Ciao B.
> 
> Beh se diciamo solo a New York, come abbiamo visto, è un concetto un po' troppo restrittivo ; a mio avviso "nell'area (metropolitana) di N.Y. è meglio.


----------



## Matrap

Blackman said:


> Ciao M.,
> 
> mi rendo conto, ma il messaggio è per noi italiani, che non facciamo una grande differenza. Nel doppiaggio poi, se sei troppo preciso, rischi di far perdere allo spettatore quel millisecondo che gli fa saltare la battuta successiva.



 Anche questo è vero...


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Cosa non va in _ci saranno un migliaio di main street a New York/nell'area di New York?_


Niente.  Era il "fra NY e dintorni" di Gianfry che non mi convinceva...


----------



## Blackman

La battuta è velatamente iperbolica, sostituirei _migliaio_ con _mille (o centinaia/migliaia)_, per mantenere la sfumatura originale.


danalto said:


> Niente.  Era il "fra NY e dintorni" di Gianfry che non mi convinceva...


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> I wonder if Italians have a similar penchant for area nicknames?
> Phil



Phil, as Danalto already pointed out, there's no equivalent in Italy. Several major cities have nicknames but that's about the size of it. 

Your question gave me an idea, though.  I've just started a thread on _City (and area) Nicknames_ and it can be found in the Culture Café area of the WRF.

I owe you one, pal.


----------



## Nunou

Area metropolitana sembra essere il termine più appropriato per estendere al massimo il concetto di agglomerazione/agglomerato urbano però suona un po' "tecnico".  La proposta di Gianfry (forse meglio con il "mille" proposto da Blackman) mi pare più spontanea e immediata, secondo me si deve pensare anche a "chi" sta parlando e a chi ascolterà...
Ciao. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agglomerazione


----------



## danalto

E come sempre, il team work wins! Grazie a tutti, ragazzi!


----------



## G_elettra

Ciao a tutti! Riprendo questo topic per chiedere una conferma! Sto traducendo una storia a fumetti di Batman che si imbatte nella "Tri-state gang". La frase intera nello specifico è :

"We received a tip from an informer that the* Tri-state gang *is meeting somewhere in Gotham City!" Da Wiki leggo che, a proposito di Gotham City, che "La geografia della città, anche a causa di un terribile terremoto, è sviluppata in gran parte su un'isola, appena fuori dalla costa nord-orientale, abbastanza vicina a Metropolis, New York e Blüdhaven, che prima del sisma faceva parte della stessa Gotham." 
Nel baloon successivo dicono "Only a big job could get the criminals of three adjoing states to form a combine" quindi forse andrebbe lasciato in originale?

Il mio tentativo: "Un informatore ci ha dato la soffiata che la *gang della grande new york* si incontrerà da qualche parte a gotham city!"

Qualcuno ha altri suggerimenti?

Grazie!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
sembra sia "la banda dei tre stati":  Holy Retro Reviews, Batman!: Detective Comics #328 (June, 1964)    "Alfred listens to the message, which explains that the "Tri-State Gang" (*literally just a combine of the biggest mobs in three adjoining states*) is meeting somewhere in Gotham and Batman should investigate".


----------



## G_elettra

Grazie mille! Credo proprio che opterò per quest'opzione per mantenere il riferimento ai tre stati!


----------



## MR1492

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> sembra sia "la banda dei tre stati":  Holy Retro Reviews, Batman!: Detective Comics #328 (June, 1964)    "Alfred listens to the message, which explains that the "Tri-State Gang" (*literally just a combine of the biggest mobs in three adjoining states*) is meeting somewhere in Gotham and Batman should investigate".



Esatto, Mary.  Hai ragione.


----------

